# EOS R6 (and R5?) Focus Bracketing--0.5 sec minimum shutter speed?



## YuengLinger (Nov 9, 2020)

I've tried Focus Bracketing on the R6 and like the results. But on mine, shutter speed won't go lower than 0.5 seconds. To get the exposure I wanted in a window lit scene, for instance, I had to raise the ISO to 200 or go wider than the recommended max aperture of f/5.6. No matter how much I spin the dial, shutter speed hits the floor at 0.5 seconds.

I've read the manual and searched the web. TDP has a walkthrough, and, in fact Bryan mentions that he got best results for one set at 0.5 sec for shutter speed. But I'm not seeing that he mentions the limitation.

Anybody else getting longer shutter speeds for Focus Bracketing? Thanks!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I've tried Focus Bracketing on the R6 and like the results. But on mine, shutter speed won't go lower than 0.5 seconds. To get the exposure I wanted in a window lit scene, for instance, I had to raise the ISO to 200 or go wider than the recommended max aperture of f/5.6. No matter how much I spin the dial, shutter speed hits the floor at 0.5 seconds.
> 
> I've read the manual and searched the web. TDP has a walkthrough, and, in fact Bryan mentions that he got best results for one set at 0.5 sec for shutter speed. But I'm not seeing that he mentions the limitation.
> 
> Anybody else getting longer shutter speeds for Focus Bracketing? Thanks!


It may make sense that they put that in as a limitation as long shutter speeds would make for a lot of movement in a bracket sequence


----------



## Viggo (Nov 9, 2020)

Are you using the electronic shutter? 0.5s is the lowest it will go.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Are you using the electronic shutter? 0.5s is the lowest it will go.


GREAT question! I had the camera set for Mechanical. I just now found that once I choose ENABLE for focus bracketing, the Shutter Mode switches automatically to Electronic. I don't see anyway to change that, but I can see it as optimal no vibration.

But you are certainly right about the 0.5 sec restriction for electronic! It's on page 235 of the AUG.

I guess this has to do also with what is basically Live View shooting?

In this case, it seems worth experimenting with apertures less than the recommended f/5.6 for very low light. But I think in most focus stacking situations 0.5 seconds should be fine, especially with how little noise the R6 produces.

Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 10, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> GREAT question! I had the camera set for Mechanical. I just now found that once I choose ENABLE for focus bracketing, the Shutter Mode switches automatically to Electronic. I don't see anyway to change that, but I can see it as optimal no vibration.
> 
> But you are certainly right about the 0.5 sec restriction for electronic! It's on page 235 of the AUG.
> 
> ...


Well, then, I didn’t know it automatically switched to electronic when doing bracketing either . A lucky mistake, I guess


----------

